
Unroll.Me Will Stop Email Subscription Service in Europe Over GDPR Compliance - jbardnz
https://beebom.com/unroll-me-gdpr-compliance/
======
Bucephalus355
Weren’t tech companies supposed to be geniuses who were going to solve all the
world’s problems from illegal fishing to loneliness?

Yet the moment any regulation comes, they throw up their hands and suddenly
it’s a “business ending” event that they absolutely can’t solve, short of a
full repeal / revoking of said regulations.

------
ainiriand
Interesting that a company that monetizes your emails don't want to go through
the hassle of complying with any data protection measures. Makes you wonder
about how much they care about data protection.

~~~
rdlecler1
This isn’t a technical problem, it’s a legal problem. Most startups don’t have
the resources to know that they’re compliant. I’ve read the regs and seen
implementations but I still don’t know how we’re going to implement the
necessary changes.

